# 28 hours of driving, Part Deux.



## gsppurist (Nov 6, 2012)

I am getting ready to head off to North Dakota for my 3rd season of Pheasant Hunting tomorrow.  I will be updating the forum daily as last year.  I was hoping for a Friday hunt before everyone (14 Hunters and as many dogs) arrives but had a last minute cancellation and will be driving alone this time.  I may not get there til late Friday.

Plan on HD video this year with my Go Pro Hero 2.  If I dont post by Saturday evening, send out the hounds.

All in the name for birds.

TG


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 6, 2012)

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Sam H (Nov 7, 2012)

Look forward to it.....Be safe driving!


----------



## Jbuchanan (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck. I'm sure it will be a blast. I've had my eye on a trip up there, but I haven't been able to give up my anual trip to WI for grouse/woodcock to make it happen yet.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I made it this morning to North Dakota. 

During my drive, I stopped to take a leak along a golf course in South Dakota and let Buster out for a few minutes to also.  There was a ditch about 50 feet from the road and he ran down into it.  Out popped 4 pheasant hens.  

I got him back in the truck and he proceeded to whine incessantly for the next 2 hours. 

I almost left him on the side of the road!!!

The only way to get him to stop was to let him stick his head out of the window in the back seat and try to scent more birds.
BTW it was 28 degrees but that didn't stop him.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 9, 2012)

Started hunting around 0930.

It was cold, There was a mist in the air that froze on my glasses and GoPro camera cover.  28 degrees and windy.  Black ice everywhere.

The birds held extremely well.  AGAIN, the Dogtra Train/Beep collar told me there was a point when I couldn't see Buster.  On his first rooster, He had run down a ravine, to my right and behind me.  I heard his beeper at about 100 yards away.  

When I came up on him he was on a rock solid point.  Rooster popped out and Hit him on the first shot.  He dropped in the Cannonball river and Buster made an awesome retrieve.

I don't think he appreciated the 34 degree water though.


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice keep'm coming.  Public or private I hear they have some good public land up there in Nodak


----------



## Sam H (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice pics.....Love the stories about Buster....makes me envious of you being out west...even if it is during an ice storm....just part of the territory....Gotta love it


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 9, 2012)

Go get 'em! It is an adventure! Be safe and good luck!


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 10, 2012)

My first day I hunted PLOTS land which is "Public Land Open To Sportsman".

The rest of the time we will be hunting private land.

The last two roosters were taken in the treeline in the background.


----------



## stewart 14 (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice pics! I will be headed to Ks next week. My first phesant hunt!! Hope I get to shoot some birds!! Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Stevo387 (Nov 10, 2012)

I was stationed in Grandforks for 6 years. I hunted in Oakes ND. Nice pictures.


----------



## kingofcool (Nov 10, 2012)

Wish there was a much public land back east as there was in the western states.  Best thing about our westerly neighbors.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome! The pics, the dog, and the story!


----------



## Setter Jax (Nov 10, 2012)

Great pics and story.  Man I'm sorry I didn't make that trip. Good luck and good hunting.  Did you bring your pup? I only seen one kennel in the back of the truck.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 11, 2012)

Setter Jax said:


> Great pics and story.  Man I'm sorry I didn't make that trip. Good luck and good hunting.  Did you bring your pup? I only seen one kennel in the back of the truck.



The other one didn't work out.  My wife gave me the ultimatum, Coco lost.  I did find a great home for her.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 11, 2012)

Some unedited video of my hunt yesterday.  It was so cold, the freezing rain kept covering my lense cover, blurring the view but you get the point in watching the video.

The first video was within the first 15 minutes of the hunt.  Pointed a pheasant.  I have to keep releasing Buster when the birds are running (that is why I say "get the bird" so often).

The second video is of the second Rooster I bagged that day.  It started when Buster first scented the bird in the high grass.  He tracked it for about 150 yards before I got the shot off.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 11, 2012)

Today was tough hunting.  The morning started out fine at 25 degrees but as the day progressed dropped to 13 degrees.  I only had one bird for the day.  Worst day as far as bird numbers.  Some great pointing on hens though.

I also tried a Cabelas neoprene vest which after one hour hobbled my dog.  His armpits are raw and wheeping.  He stopped hunting with it on and just followed me.  I had to crate him for about 2 hours til I figured out why he stopped hunting.  I thought it was his paws or the cold.  

Needless to say, if the dog is in a blind, vests are great but in the field, they will render your dog inoperable.

I may have to find an alternate mount for my GoPro.  On my head is too jerky for viewing.

Sorry No pics today, just a short vid but again at these temps and sleet, it is hard to keep camera lense cover clean.  The constant crunching noise is from walking through the frozen CRP.  All we found in that field were hens.  This is Buster tracking a running hen...and Rocco checking things out.

The only bird I got was about 20 minutes before sunset.  It was probably a 70 yard shot.  It hit the ground in a previously harvested field so it had nowhere to hide.  The bird jumped up and in a flash, ran across the field.  In a matter of seconds, was another two hundred yards.   Buster sprinted out and chased it down.  I would have had a tear in my eye watching but my tear glands froze.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 11, 2012)

Started hunting by 0900 and had limit by 1000.   13 hunters and all had their limit by 1130.

It was wicked cold.  10 degrees and windy.

One pic below has 5 birds in flight that were roosting next to the place we were staying.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 11, 2012)

More photos...Those aren't mosquitos.


----------



## marcus3434 (Nov 11, 2012)

Good shots. That does look cold!


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 13, 2012)

It was another cold morning 3 degrees when we started but it went up to 36 degrees but minimal wind.  

Birds were hard to come by but I finally got my limit although several didn't.  

Several great points but it helps when they aren't hens.


----------



## Sam H (Nov 13, 2012)

Great pics....Beautiful.....were you using any kind of "booties" for the pups/any problems with thier feet/pads in the ice?....I noticed only one skid plate


----------



## oops1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## kingofcool (Nov 13, 2012)

Really like this one


----------



## pine nut (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful Pics, and thanks for taking  me there with you!  My trip this year got spoiled so it is nice to "go there" in my mind!  Did you need boots on the dogs?  Were you on private land?  I would like to go and had planned to go to ND this year and take about three weeks to work back through SD and NE and KS hunting and sight seeing.  Probably more sight seeing than hunting LOL!


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 13, 2012)

I hunted public land on the first day but all others were private land.

In regards to booties, I have them but not needed them but tonight I noted that there was some weeping from around the nail beds.  

I may use them in the morning.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 13, 2012)

Today began beautifully.  It was 30 degrees and no wind which when compared to past days, was very comfortable.   The high today was 44 degrees 

There was 13 hunters and we pushed a quarter of CRP.  Not as many birds as last year.  Followed by a push through a treeline using pushers/blockers.  Few birds.  

Then we saw hundreds in the horizon flying along a creek bed.  We went after them.  They were skittish but after 4 hours and about 15 miles boots on the ground I got my limit.

My goal this season was to also get a sharptail grouse.  I had a shot at a group this evening and hit one but it didn't drop.  Hopefully I will have more luck tomorrow.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Setter Jax (Nov 14, 2012)

GSP,

Like your posts, keep them coming.  I got the fever to go out west.  I'm going for sure next year.  Thanks

SJ


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 14, 2012)

Holy cow.  That's a lot of birds


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 14, 2012)

Today the weather cooperated.  High was 47 degrees and was the first day my dog panted.  

Thousand of birds but not until later in the day.  There were so many birds flying we had two hit power lines and snap their necks.  They are to be mounted by some of our hunting party.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 14, 2012)

Bring back some feathers for us Fly Tiers!


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 15, 2012)

*6th Day hunting*

Pure pandemonium.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice pics, should try SD in Mid October next year.  Tons of birds depending on the amount of rain.  Awsome pics


----------



## Sam H (Nov 15, 2012)

Simply AWESOME video and pics....Thanks SO much....All those birds are crazy...Makes my trip planning Mojo even stronger!!....Glad you are having such a succesful trip!!...Congrats


----------



## kingofcool (Nov 15, 2012)

What kind of camera/lens are you using?


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 15, 2012)

*Day 7*

Up to today, Most of the fields were hunted previously.  The Hen to rooster ratio was about 10:1.  Today we hunted a field that had no pressure previously.  The ration now was 1:4, Hen to Rooster.  I had my limit in 45 minutes and all birds shot were over my dog that was on point or backing. 

The first field was a quarter section of CRP surrounded by a cut wheatfield. The first bird was a point by Buster and a straight away shot.  The second bird was pointed by another dog and backed by Buster.  The other dog handler went in and a rooster flushed.  The last bird was as the first.

After that for the few that did not have a limit, we went to a homestead and saw hundreds of birds in that field.  Another awesome day.  I did not carry my gun but a camera because I did not trust myself with all the birds I saw as I drove around the field.

One more day of hunting then I will be driving home and update then.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 15, 2012)

I sure like looking at those pictures and seeing that many birds, but I'd rather "earn them" over a little more time.  Forty-five minutes leaves a big hunk of day with nothing to do.  Just saying, but hey, every now and then it wold be nice.  Very nice!  Great pictures too!


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 15, 2012)

kingofcool said:


> What kind of camera/lens are you using?



Canon EOS Rebel T2i with Canon EF-S 55-250/f4-5.6 IS


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 16, 2012)

pine nut said:


> I sure like looking at those pictures and seeing that many birds, but I'd rather "earn them" over a little more time.  Forty-five minutes leaves a big hunk of day with nothing to do.  Just saying, but hey, every now and then it wold be nice.  Very nice!  Great pictures too!



What's wrong with finishing early, we got to enjoy some  Single Malt Scotch Whiskey and cigars.

Today, I did limit in 45 minutes but spent the next 4 hours helping others without dogs get their limit and taking photos.

Yesterday it took 3 hours and viewed an incredible flush of hundreds of pheasants

Tuesday 6 hours and hiked 15 miles to get the birds (Per my app on my phone)

Monday took 5 hours to get my limit and many didn't get a limit.

Sunday 3 hours to get limit.

Saturday One bird all day in 14 degree weather.

Friday Limit but it took 6 hours.

It's all about the experience, dog work and comradery.


----------



## JessB90 (Nov 16, 2012)

Real nice looking photos.  It looks like you'll have some pretty good eatin for a while.


----------



## Sam H (Nov 16, 2012)

Great photos and it seems you are having a very successful trip....In pinenuts defense , I would think he was talking about the ONE particular day you limited out in 45min...But like you,it would be nice to limit early one day and be able to concentrate on working your dogs and taking pics while others shot...And the scotch/cigars would be a fitting reward at the end of the day...Because you sure seemed to earn every bird you took over the seven day period


----------



## cjones (Nov 16, 2012)

Man.. I lived in Iowa for 10 years and never made it up to the Dakotas for hunting.  We had a few good years for birds in Iowa, though.  It was amazing to be running the combine across a corn field and get to the end of the row and flush out 15-20 birds that you've been pushing the length of the field.  I've never seen numbers like you're talking about though.

Thanks for the pics and write-up!  I'll be in Iowa for turkey day next week and we're planning a hunt for Thanksgiving morning.  Seeing these pics really gets the mood set.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 16, 2012)

Sam H said:


> Great photos and it seems you are having a very successful trip....In pinenuts defense , I would think he was talking about the ONE particular day you limited out in 45min...But like you,it would be nice to limit early one day and be able to concentrate on working your dogs and taking pics while others shot...And the scotch/cigars would be a fitting reward at the end of the day...Because you sure seemed to earn every bird you took over the seven day period



Yeah that sounds good!  LOL!  Did realize you were doing so much else.  Two years ago I went to NE and got up early to hit the back forty.  I was by myself hunting and I limited in thirty minutes.  It was ok because I went back and visited with the farmer as we were friends.  He is too old to walk , so it was nice and all but I'd have enjoyed a longer hunt too.  It helps if there are others along like you had.  My wife likes to go  (the travel part) but doesn't hunt.  I enjoy her being along , but it is also nice to go with the guys for the banter and fun competition.  I like enough birds that you see some every now and then but anything that gets too easy will get boring.  The Scotch adds another deminsion altogether!  I wasn't throwing off on ya, sorry.  I guess when I get tired and have a few birds at the end of the day I feel like I earned them and it was a good day.  The nice meal and relaxation is really good then!


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 16, 2012)

Man your killing me...looks like my trip out to South Dakota a few years ago.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 18, 2012)

Hunted for the last day on Friday.  Pushed a field and Buster pointed the first rooster several minutes after first light which he made a fantastic retrieve on.  

Second bird was pointed while we looked for one member's tritronics hand unit which fell off in the CRP.  Bird flew directly into the sun and I nailed on the second shot despite a blind shot.  I had blue spots in my eyes for the next 5 minutes.  

Worked several miles CRP and then went back to pack.  Once loaded I was driving out lamenting about not having that last day limit.   About one mile from the lodge I decided to push a fence line that had yet to get any pressure.  

Within 200 feet of my truck, Buster pointed and a mature rooster succumbed to my #6 high brass.  I field dressed, raced back to the lodge, bagged my bird and drove home which took 40 hours when you include sleep/breaks.   Arrived home this morning at 0730.  
No pics but only video of the last day.  

In highlight, It was another banner year.
Made several new friends and saw some amazing dog work with endless number of points/honoring and shooting.

The Bird predictions for this season was that numbers were up but there was several days I put the boots to the trail to get my birds (previously hunted fields).  I never minded nor complained because that is part of the adventure.  That is why I love to hunt wild birds.  

I fed Buster twice a day, as much as he could eat but despite this he still lost about 4 lbs.  As always, he will recover in no time and still will fetch a stick without question.

Hopefully later this week I will go through, edit and upload/embed the youtube videos for each day.

and thank you Pine Nut.

TG/Buster

PS...The Scotch was Dam-n good also!!


----------



## kingofcool (Nov 19, 2012)

I would like to put in my application for next year's trip.


----------



## Sam H (Nov 19, 2012)

kingofcool said:


> I would like to put in my application for next year's trip.




DITTO.....Seriously


----------



## comallard (Nov 19, 2012)

I like it! I saved a couple of your pics and made one my background. Thanks!


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 19, 2012)

Day One video

28 degrees with freezing mist.  Kept icing over lens on the GoPro


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 21, 2012)

Sam H said:


> DITTO.....Seriously



I would be happy to let you come but I don't organize the event and we had 13 this year which is pushing the limit.  I will keep you in mind.


----------



## rocket (Nov 22, 2012)

THIS is on my bucket list!  Thanks so much for posting all the pics/vids of an awesome pheasant hunting trip.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 24, 2012)

I finally finished the complete vid from my North Dakota Trip.  Enjoy

TG


----------



## pine nut (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow!  That's a great video of a once in a lifetime type pheasant hunt , with some great dog work and some great shooting and a ton of birds and some great pictures and great scenery.  Now what could be better than that?  Absolutely nothing!  Good job!


----------



## Sam H (Nov 25, 2012)

pine nut said:


> Wow!  That's a great video of a once in a lifetime type pheasant hunt , with some great dog work and some great shooting and a ton of birds and some great pictures and great scenery.  Now what could be better than that?  Absolutely nothing!  Good job!




pine nut said it ALL!!!!....Congrats on such a wonderful trip....AND Thanks for sharing your experiance!....That was like watching a Public Relations video for the North Dakota DNR...Simply awesome...


----------



## muckalee (Nov 25, 2012)

mighty fine suh, mighty fine!!!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 25, 2012)

Sam H said:


> pine nut said it ALL!!!!....Congrats on such a wonderful trip....AND Thanks for sharing your experiance!....That was like watching a Public Relations video for the North Dakota DNR...Simply awesome...



Not quite!  I meant to say what you said as well!  I seriously think The Dakotas would pay you for this one!


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 18, 2012)

I was asked to put something together without the music/pictures to show the dog work.  I added all the usable video I could get from my trip. 

I included hen points/missed shots/swearing

The weather change from the beginning to the end of the trip was dramatic.  It started out at 13 degrees and by the end of the week was in the high 40s.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRN9dIPgKCc


----------



## pine nut (Dec 18, 2012)

Well where to start...Oh yes Thank you for posting these videos!  Since I couldn't go this year, it was almost like being there!  Some fine dogs and dog work there too, which is always fun to watch.  Some great camera work and editing and Some really fine shooting too!  Great videos Thanks!  I will go back and watch them again to get my bird and dog fix occasionally!


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 19, 2012)

Trip and Hunt of a lifetime!!!  I'm going out west for sure next year!!!!  Thanks for sharing.

SJ


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, my dog has his own set of issues.    

He will outshine most dogs in his ability to track running birds, steady to shot and find downed birds.  There are several vids where he is tracking a bird but he sorta sucks at his ability to retrieve to hand reliably without "proper encouragement."

He will sit and eat pheasant sashimi if I let him.   And now after catching that piglet, I may have more issues that will become apparent.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice.  You can down right shoot too.


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 20, 2012)

GSPP,

No dogs is perfect they have good days and bad days.  One of mine will have a perfect day retrieve to hand and act like a Hall of Fame Pointer, next time out they want to dine on quail sashimi not check in with me and not want to load in the truck. lol  It's all good.  

SJ


----------



## UGAFX4 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow Just came across this and all I can say is I need to go visit my family that lives in NODAK instead of them coming here all the time.  They tell me all the time about how beautiful it is guess it's time to go experience it first hand and take a gun, now to just get another dog.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 12, 2013)

This is by far and wide, hands down, undeniably one of the best posts I have ever seen on the entire GON forum.  Tons of pictures, detailed descriptions, videos.  Dogs working hard, guys wrapping up a day birding with single malt.  Hunting in the ice.  Awesome thread.  The only downside to this thread is that   I wanted   to be there so bad, I almost hurt inside over it!  Haha.  That looks like the trip of a lifetime.  Hats off to you for a stellar post gsppurist.  Well done.


----------

